# My first Breeding ( : & I need an answer.



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Hello. So, I adopted a male red VeilTail Betta, and I discovered he's been making a bubble nest (woohoo). So I thought maybe this could be my chance to breed bettas! It would be a great experiance, and I have had bettas all my life since growing up, and I never bred - But I'd love to! Trust me, I did all the research and I already have my supplies, all I need is to go adopt my new female betta!

But, I am unsure about a few things: (please answer the questions below)

1. I have a red veiltail betta, so should I get a red veiltail female?
2. Does my female HAVE to be a veiltail to breed with my red veiltail male?
:-DThanks!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no you don't need a veiltail female. Veiltail is dominant over most tail types so you would get mostly veiltails from any female you breed him to. Unless you get a crowntail female, then you will get half combtails and half veiltails. You can get whatever female you want, but i suggest not breeding veiltails. Unless you plan on keeping them all. People consider them boring or undesirable. I personally think they are beautiful. If you do get a spawn from a pair, I would buy a pair. 
this is a combtail
http://i3.squidoocdn.com/resize/squ...8module148883577photo_1300276940combtail1.jpg


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

SashimiBetta said:


> But, I am unsure about a few things: (please answer the questions below)
> 
> 1. I have a red veiltail betta, so should I get a red veiltail female?
> 2. Does my female HAVE to be a veiltail to breed with my red veiltail male?
> :-DThanks!!!


1. Depends on what outcome you would like.
2. No. As long as they are of the same species betta splendens, they are perfectly breedable. It doesn't matter what fin types u're crossing.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well for your first question...the answer is no it doesnt have to be the same color.

Although to have a truly successful spawn, i would suggest that you SHOULD use the same tail type because crossbreeding (for example) (a Veil tail and a crowntail) can produce many unwanted culls .


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

BettaMas said:


> 1. Depends on what outcome you would like.
> 2. No. As long as they are of the same species betta splendens, they are perfectly breedable. It doesn't matter what fin types u're crossing.


 BettaMas, I want one like yours..he so beautiful !!I wanted to get one from AB.But will have to waite.Diana S


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

I ended up getting a blue veiltail betta. Let's see how it goes ( :


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

SashimiBetta said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I ended up getting a blue veiltail betta. Let's see how it goes ( :


Good luck!


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Diana S said:


> BettaMas, I want one like yours..he so beautiful !!I wanted to get one from AB.But will have to waite.Diana S


Yes, thank you. Do agree with you that he's quite gorgeous... I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

good luck breeding these two. how long are you going to condition them.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck! Please keep us updated, I'd like to see how it goes.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Sure thing!


----------

